# Feeding for energy/stamina



## FemelleReynard (17 October 2017)

My horse is in hard work and will soon be hunting/competing at least once a week over the winter. He's ridden at least 4 times a week so is fit. The problem is when we're hunting or doing lots of heavy/strenuous work, he tends to lack stamina, or at least get tired easily. He's fed ab lib hay throughout the winter, and last year he was fed a combination of chaff, competition mix and micronised linseed which he did go well on.

I'm wondering though if competition mix is the right way to go, or is there anything else out there that people recommend for maintaining energy & stamina. For reference, he's a 11yr old, 16.3hh ISH, so has no problems maintain weight. 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## be positive (17 October 2017)

If he lacks stamina and gets tired easily then he is either not fit enough for the job or has something going on that needs addressing, giving a well balanced diet will help but will not replace proper fitness or really make an unfit horse more able to cope with the work. 
To my mind riding 4 days a week if that includes the hunting/ competing day is not enough to a) get them really fit or b) maintain fitness unless they are seriously fit with a very good level of stamina to start with.

Feeding needs to be in line with the work, competition mix is full of molasses and starch so it may make them energetic to start with but is not going to enable them to keep going if they are getting tired, I would base his diet on fibre with linseed and possibly oats but I would be looking at increasing his exercise to 6 days most weeks at least until he is genuinely fit enough to last the day hunting, hunting will improve his level but if he keeps being bottomed out it will take it's toll over time, a good supplement and some electrolytes before and after hard work would also be a good idea.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2017)

be positive said:



			If he lacks stamina and gets tired easily then he is either not fit enough for the job or has something going on that needs addressing, giving a well balanced diet will help but will not replace proper fitness or really make an unfit horse more able to cope with the work. 
To my mind riding 4 days a week if that includes the hunting/ competing day is not enough to a) get them really fit or b) maintain fitness unless they are seriously fit with a very good level of stamina to start with.

Feeding needs to be in line with the work, competition mix is full of molasses and starch so it may make them energetic to start with but is not going to enable them to keep going if they are getting tired, I would base his diet on fibre with linseed and possibly oats but I would be looking at increasing his exercise to 6 days most weeks at least until he is genuinely fit enough to last the day hunting, hunting will improve his level but if he keeps being bottomed out it will take it's toll over time, a good supplement and some electrolytes before and after hard work would also be a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent advice!


----------



## KautoStar1 (17 October 2017)

he is not fit nor is he in hard work.  Re-assess your work load and feed accordingly - more work, less feed but what you do feed make sure its low in starch and sugar and high in fibre.  Once he has a basic level of good fitness then you can add a little something as Be Positive suggests.


----------



## nikkimariet (17 October 2017)

Stamina comes from training; sounds like he needs to be fitter and stronger.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (17 October 2017)

My friend had this problem with her warmblood - he would fall asleep tied to the lorry at shows and doze especially in the summer when he was normally out at night and in during the day dozing. SHe gave him Spillers Instant response which was good for horses that are laid back but lack sparkle.She found it gave him a lot more stamina without heating him up.


----------

